
Data on Gilead’s remdesivir show no benefit for coronavirus patients - drocer88
https://www.statnews.com/2020/04/23/data-on-gileads-remdesivir-released-by-accident-show-no-benefit-for-coronavirus-patients/
======
rrmm
Well that's disappointing, although not definitive.

Another study gave a slightly rosier picture but had no control arm, so it
isn't all that useful
[https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2007016](https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2007016)

The Chinese study was apparently stopped early due to declining cases and
difficulty of enrolling new participants.

------
booosh
this was from an RCT. the best way to see a difference. obviously gilead is
disputing it. But this data trumps any compassionate use data that isn't
randomized.

